# Bottle sulfiter



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone who doesnt have one needs to get one now! This saves so much
time and keeps your hands out of that nasty stuff. Used it for the 1st
time along with a mighty vac to. These are necessities if you ask me.
As far as degassing goes, I drill mixed the $%^&amp; out of the Black
Currant the other day, went through 2 18 volt batteries and knew there
was more in there. I literally drilled for about 8 minutes and probably
added to much 02 trying to get the gas out. I vac'ed it today along
with the cherry and was done in no time with little effort and no air
intake! Sulfiter on top of bottle tree!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice set up Wade. My wife got me a 90+ bottle tree for xmas, but no sulphiter. I will get that with my next order. 


Most labels will remove easily by soaking in hot soapy water for a few hours. For those that leave a glue residue on them, I soak after removing label, then scrape with the back of a big steak knife, then clean up with a green scrubby. For the real stubborn glue, I scrape the label off with the back of the steak knife, then use lighter fluid on a rag, comes right off. Then re-wash of course.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes, I have done all the Champagne bottles but not any wine bottles as
of yet. I will start this operation in the next few days though!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 20, 2007)

If you get into wine making the correct way and order your starter kit from George you get all of that stuff plus a whole lot more. I ordered the premiere kit when I started and I use everything that came with it. It is one of the best thought out starter kits Ihave seen.The vinator and bottle tree are indispensable.


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

Im sure George thought of everything!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey,
I picked up a bottle washer today. Had one before when I used to make beer and can't even dream of having to get my bottles ready without one.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2007)

Bottle washer, it that the one that mounts to the faucet?


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh man, I don't know those fancy wordslike sulfiter!


Ok, I bought a sulfiter, but I am going to use it to wash my bottles.


----------



## OldWino1 (Jan 21, 2007)

hey you can use bon ami on that glue as well after soaking
the labels off but some will use a glue that only label remover will
take off. dont smoke around it and you might want to use
the lable remover out side it has aroma and not a good one but does
work. will that thing hold 1.5 l bottles as well?
*Edited by: OldWino *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2007)

The bottle tree will hold the magnums, I had a few Champagne magnums on
there along with a bunch of regular champagne bottles. Those bottles
are a lot heavier!


----------



## summergirl (Jan 21, 2007)

hey the plastic potscraper works great ,you can also use a plastic dough scraper if you make homemade dough.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 21, 2007)

Scubadon:


For cleaning/rinsing bottles I would recommend something like this





http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4796


I have a brass one that looks somthing like this that is great for rinsing out carboys and bottles. I could work without one.


----------



## masta (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree jobe and I also have a brass one and since I really dislike cleaning bottles and carboys I would hate it if I didn't have one.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 21, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Scubadon:
> 
> 
> For cleaning/rinsing bottles I would recommend something like this
> ...



Jobe and Scuba Don, I finally got to use my two bottles at a time washer and it's wonderful! It sits on the bottom of your sink. It will also do carboys and you can set them right on it and not worry about pulling your faucet off!! I'm still trying to figure out how I survived without it!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 21, 2007)

I have one of these too. I use the sulfiter to sterilize the bottles and the faucet washer to rinse and clean. Both work really great.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 21, 2007)

Joan, you reminded me of a good point when you said "pulling your faucet off". Carboys are harder to clean when your holding them up side down trying to clean/rinse them out, and no, you couldn't let it rest on you faucet. I would think of trying to clean a carboy without having a handle on the neck like this one.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5162


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 23, 2007)

I have the sulfiter and love it. I also have the bottle cleaner, but need to get some type of adaptor for it since my faucet will not accomodate.


----------



## masta (Jan 23, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Joan, you reminded me of a good point when you said "pulling your faucet off". Carboys are harder to clean when your holding them up side down trying to clean/rinse them out, and no, you couldn't let it rest on you faucet. I would think of trying to clean a carboy without having a handle on the neck like this one.
> 
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5162




Putting a carboy into production without a handle is against the rules!



*Edited by: masta *


----------



## muscadine wine (Jan 31, 2007)

I got a sulfiter for Christmas. Don't know how I made it without it. Next is a bottle tree.


----------



## trashy (Feb 25, 2007)

I never have been able to figger out how to get the sulfiter connected to the top of the bottle tree....


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 25, 2007)

We don't put it on the tree. We set it in the bottom of the sink so we can be messy. Us not-so-tall folks wouldn't be able to use it way up there!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2007)

You just push it right on. Havent seen your name up here for awhile trashy, is everything ok over there?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2007)

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## trashy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Wade.

I don't think I have that same tree. I'll double-check it.

I've been procrastinating. I've had an Amarone kit sitting here for a couple of months. Now I need to get it going before my special-order Gewurztraminer ships on March 5th!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes that could be the problem as the sulfiter is made by ferrari as is my bottle tree.


----------



## Dean (Feb 26, 2007)

I've got 2 kinds of trees and they both fit different. I'll post pics later on the fitment of both. I have a tree like Wade, where I use the bottom cap, and another tree that fits the 3 holes in the bottom of the sulfiter.


----------



## Mike777 (Apr 11, 2007)

Sulfiter and bottle tree should land on the porch soon along with some much needed sanitiser. I got the economy tree so mine probably won't fit together but those look pretty handy like that.

It seems like everyplace you look there is plenty of info till you get to bottling.

What ratio and sulfite agent is the most common?

*Edited by: Mike777 *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2007)

3 tablespoons of k-meta to one gallon of water for sanitizing and the
same for sodium meta. 1/4 tsp per 6 gallons of wine for aging.


----------



## Mike777 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Wade. Still so new that i'm getting these confused. Got S-meta coming. Some K-meta i'm holding back, in case we spring for long corks.


----------



## cindyjo (Apr 13, 2007)

I LOVE my bottle tree and my sulfiter, makes the cleaning process much easier. I leave mine on the table instead of the tree as I am vertically chalenged as well. On the floor is not an option either due to the dogs.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 14, 2007)

I also lack the coordination to have mine on top of the tree! I can see Bert yelling, "Timber!!" and the tree topples over while I'm sanitizing!



I like mine at the height I get when it's in the sink. Just right for those of us who aren't too tall!


----------



## Mike777 (Apr 18, 2007)

Worked great! I was a little messy till I got it figured out but I think we will work it in the sink anyways.

Good call on this one. 

I see it works as a vinator? when would you do this? I used it for the 5 bottles in the cube but just to sanitise.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2007)

You know I asked that question when I first started making wines and
never got an answer as to why you would even do it to begin with.


----------



## Mike777 (Apr 18, 2007)

I had my hands full and needed to set the sterilised carboy down somewhere that was clean...... works pretty good.













*Edited by: Mike777 *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2007)

Not bad, thats why I bought the carboy drier! 5167
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Mike777 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats a good price. They want $16 at the local and we pay 8 almost 9 percent in tax. We just live in such a small place that I have to be careful how much stuff I get and if we have storage.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2007)

Just remember, winemaking stuff takes 1st dibs over clothes and pots and pans.


----------



## acesover (Feb 22, 2008)

after you guys use the vinator and go to the tree with the bottles how long do you wait before putting wine in them? can you go straignt to bottling still a little wet or do you let them dry


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 25, 2008)

I just start with the bottom row and bottle as soon as I have sanitized enough bottles for the batch. I don't worry if they are dry or not.


----------

